# Viper 5901 Issue.



## taylormaid (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok here is my problem, I turn off my vehicle and the blower motor/heater stays on is it possible that i did something while i was setting my auto start timer.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi taylormaid,

Welcome to TSF!!

I have moved your request to it's own thread. Can you be more specific by including the model number?? I am not aware of all the functions that may be associated with your system, but others may be able to help.


----------



## taylormaid (Dec 14, 2009)

I have the Viper 5901 security car starter and i was trying to set the clock and now my blower motor/ heater won't shut off when the motor shuts off.

Please let me know how to fix


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

taylormaid said:


> Ok here is my problem, I turn off my vehicle and the blower motor/heater stays on is it possible that i did something while i was setting my auto start timer.


 If you hooked up multiple ignitions and did not use a relay? It seems the system is back feeding some where, but you shouldn't have anything with power while the key is off.

Makes sure all connections to constant power sources have a fused connection, and that no over sized fuses are being used. As SABL stated more info is needed to really be of any help to you here............


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What needs to be known is who did the installation. I can see no reason why the blower motor is tied in with any security system. The HVAC is tied in with the ignition which is controlled by the remote start feature but all accesories controlled by the ignition will recieve no power once the ignition is in the off position. The problem with the blower motor does not lie within the remote start feature and a bad connection has been made upstream of of your security system.


----------

